# K16T made by Sundance



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Folks the prices are getting right. There are still a few 08's left on the lot. they are going for biggggg discounts. Some boats, motors and trailers are below dealer cost!! 

This boat is an outstanding flounder boat. unsinkable, big decks easy to mount lights.

*Fiberglass Sundance K16T - $3402.60*

*Evinrude E40DTL (electric,long shaft, tiller handle) $4,324.88* 

*Trailer:**Magic Tilt Trailer $950.00* 



*Call Wills Marine 850 432 2383 or come on down to 1200 Barrancas Ave, downtown Pensacola and tell us a fish story!!*


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr Mike

How much is the xd-100 e-tech oil?


----------

